# Want To See If There's Consensus On Laundry Scent Additives



## Damaged Goods (Dec 24, 2019)

New washer last August.  The purchase included samples of Tide, softener, oxi. and a scent additive.  The scent was out-of-sight, lasting up to the next washing, two weeks later.

The bad news is that I didn’t check the brand.  I tried several different brands since then but none measured up.  What is your favorite, especially in terms of aroma that lingers?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2019)

I've been using these with good results.

I had a few old items made with synthetic materials that seemed to retain an old funky smell but after a couple of washes with these Tide 4 in one pods with febreeze they smell great.  I also like the convenience of not having to lug around the various bottles of laundry detergent and additives.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 24, 2019)

I like Downy Unstopables...that's my fave.  My next favorite is Purex Crystals, lavender scent.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 24, 2019)

I don’t like too much scent in my laundry it makes me nauseous.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 24, 2019)

I find this very interesting.  We used to use scent in our dryer for years.  Read some place that it is not good for your health & not good for the environment.  So, we stopped using it about 6 months ago & don't miss it.  Too much scent around the place is probably bad for your breathing.


----------



## Marlene (Dec 24, 2019)

I don't like scented soaps, shampoos, or creams as they overpoer my perfume.  Plus I have allergies, and most of the scents trigger them


----------



## Don M. (Dec 24, 2019)

We don't like "perfumed" laundry soap either.  The wife has been using a brand called "ALL-Free and Clear" for years, and it does a good job without leaving a bunch of stinky odors in the laundry.

https://www.all-laundry.com/


----------



## Llynn (Dec 24, 2019)

I loathe scented products of any kind. When scented dryer sheets were introduced, I used to to tell my married friends that they were part of a female plot. Women knew no man would ever use those things so any man wearing clothes reeking of dryer sheet perfume was married or living with a woman.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 24, 2019)

How many times have detergents claim "_*New & Improved*_!" What a crock. It is soap. Granted, different parts of the country have different water but soap made in 1950 would clean just as well as the overpriced crap sold today. If the new soaps are so great how come my t-shirts are no longer the color they were when I bought them?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 24, 2019)

Don M. said:


> We don't like "perfumed" laundry soap either.  The wife has been using a brand called "ALL-Free and Clear" for years, and it does a good job without leaving a bunch of stinky odors in the laundry.
> 
> https://www.all-laundry.com/


I prefer these also. If I want scent on myself I add it on my body itself. Too many scents is like an assault to the senses. At least, that’s how I feel.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2019)

I use unscented laundry detergent, more natural environmentally friendly brands.  I did buy the original Downy fabric softener a couple of years ago to soften some new cargo pants.  I really liked the scent.  I don't use it often, but I always have a bottle on hand and put just a bit in certain laundry loads.  I just washed my two bed sheets today, and put a few drops of it in that washer load.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2019)

I've been using Gain pods.  I love the scent especially on the throw I washed and put on the couch.


----------



## Duster (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm in the unscented camp.  I rarely use fabric softener, since I live in a climate so humid that it isn't necessary most of the year. The fabric softener, dish soap, hand soap, deodorant, lotion, shampoo and conditioner are all scent and color free at my house.  I'm allergic to the petroleum products on which most scents are based.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 24, 2019)

Duster said:


> I'm in the unscented camp.  I rarely use fabric softener, since I live in a climate so humid that it isn't necessary most of the year. The fabric softener, dish soap, hand soap, deodorant, lotion, shampoo and conditioner are all scent and color free at my house.  I'm allergic to the petroleum products on which most scents are based.


And oddly enough, while added scents are often desirable in products, they are also a main culprit to those with allergies or fibromyalgia symptoms. People suffering with any type of auto immune disorder are usually advised to avoid scented products.


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2019)

I pay good money for cologne on dates.  I don't want anything to interfere with it, so I use "Arm & Hammer Unscented" detergent with no dyes.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2019)

I've used unscented products for decades. Our daughter just gave us pure wool dryer balls from Moss Creek Wool Works. You toss the 3 galls into the dryer to reduce drying time and soften laundry without perfumes, dyes or chemicals. When they've had their day, plant them in the garden where they will decompose.

http://www.mosscreekwoolworks.com/about


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2020)

*Gain Moonlight Breeze*


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 23, 2020)

Has anyone ever been told "your clothes smell nice"?


----------



## asp3 (Aug 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> How many times have detergents claim "_*New & Improved*_!" What a crock. It is soap. Granted, different parts of the country have different water but soap made in 1950 would clean just as well as the overpriced crap sold today. If the new soaps are so great how come my t-shirts are no longer the color they were when I bought them?



I'm fairly sure that there are several enzymes and other components which do improve the performance of detergents.  I'm not expert but I would be willing to guess that there are detergents these days that would outperform anything from the 50's.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm another unscented person.  My mom has used unscented products for years due to her allergies and things without scents remind me of home.  I find most scented things annoying, overpowering and sometimes headache causing.

We have one container of scented laundry detergent that we use on the throw rug that goes under the dogs indoor piddle pad.  The only reason we have it is my wife got it for free.


----------



## mlh (Aug 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Has anyone ever been told "your clothes smell nice"?



I also use Gain and yes fmdog I get told quite often my clothes smell nice.


----------



## J-Kat (Aug 29, 2020)

Downy Unstoppables - all flavors.  I primarily use it with towels and sheets.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

I use Gain Original, and I still love the fresh scent of Tide.

I used Sunlight detergent for years when my kids were babies, and that was nice, too.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 29, 2020)

None of the above! And ditch the plug-in air fresheners, while you're at it. You've heard the Madison Avenue phrase "Create a need and fill it" right? These things are all bad bad bad for your lungs and especially hard on people with allergies.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> None of the above! And ditch the plug-in air fresheners, while you're at it. You've heard the Madison Avenue phrase "Find a need and fill it" right? These things are all bad bad bad for your lungs and especially hard on people with allergies.


Yes indeed, that they are, and I've come across articles that suggest the agents used to provide the scent are cancer causing as well.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 29, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> None of the above! And ditch the plug-in air fresheners, while you're at it. You've heard the Madison Avenue phrase "Find a need and fill it" right? These things are all bad bad bad for your lungs and especially hard on people with allergies.



I think it's first one company or industry does find an insecurity, develop a product to address the source of the insecurity and then start putting out information that highlights or exaggerates the insecurity.  At that point Madison Avenue can fill the need that didn't exist before.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I'm fairly sure that there are several enzymes and other components which do improve the performance of detergents.  I'm not expert but I would be willing to guess that there are detergents these days that would outperform anything from the 50's.


Long ago we used phosphates in our detergents and they really cleaned! But it was discovered how dangerous they were for the environment so there's been a ban on them for many years.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2020)

Scented detergent doesn't matter to me. Either way, it's ok.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Long ago we used phosphates in our detergents and they really cleaned! But it was discovered how dangerous they were for the environment so there's been a ban on them for many years.



I'd forgotten about that.  Could be that the phosphates work better than any enzymes or anything else they've come up with since.  However I'd rather have clean water than clean laundry.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 29, 2020)

I have an issue with all these chemicals that are going on my clothes that are going on my body...I just saw a tv commercial for some Lysol additive and thinking plain old soap and water has worked for years with a little bleach when called for.
Not sure it's not just another way to part us from our money.Just IMHO.


----------



## Jules (Aug 29, 2020)

No scents in any products if I can avoid it.  I can barely walk down the detergent aisle.  

Our Seniors Centre & many other places prohibit any perfumes, body lotions, etc.  DH had to find a no/low scent aftershave.


----------



## oldman (Aug 30, 2020)

Everything for washing or drying clothes must be unscented. I don’t wear after shave of any scent, but do use an unscented balm to cool and heal the skin after shaving. I wouldn’t mind if they made an unscented Lysol spray. The housekeeper changes our sheets once a week and then sprays the bed and pillows with a Lysol Linen scent. I don’t like scents of any type. My wife only wears two different perfumes that doesn’t affect my asthma. I only have a mild case, but certain scents bring out the worse in it.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 30, 2020)

Anything unscented. Loathe fake scents, and Febreeze makes me nauseous.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 30, 2020)

Lethe200 said:


> Anything unscented. Loathe fake scents, and Febreeze makes me nauseous.


I thought I was the only one who got nauseous from Febreeze. You're the only one I've ever know to say so. Dang.


----------



## Jules (Aug 30, 2020)

Detest Febreeze or anything like it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 30, 2020)

Adding my name to the list of those that loathe the scent of Febreeze.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Aug 31, 2020)

Add my name to the list. Febreeze literally makes me sick.  We had a neighbor that hung her laundry out and unless the wind was  fairly brisk, even being upwind,  both my wife and I could smell it from 50' away.  Horrid stuff.


----------



## Devi (Aug 31, 2020)

We have to close the windows when neighbors are drying clothes with fake scents. Or close them to anything with the fake, toxic scents.


----------

